# Release??????



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not sure really. You can use back tension with any release.:nod: And some great shooters use index triggers with great results. I use an index trigger the most and, like many others, have used thumb triggers and various back tension releases, but always go back to tension releasing an index trigger. And I can not only hit a barn past 50 with it.....I could kill every darned cow next to the barn at twice that distance.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

XP35 said:


> I am not sure really. You can use back tension with any release.:nod: And some great shooters use index triggers with great results. I use an index trigger the most and, like many others, have used thumb triggers and various back tension releases, but always go back to tension releasing an index trigger. And I can not only hit a barn past 50 with it.....I could kill every darned cow next to the barn at twice that distance.


I have used thumb trigger mostly and can shoot the longer distances with it also. For hunting I use a index finger, strap release. That one is very good at killin stuff.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well that is a crock of Poo if I ever heard it.

Yes some shoot a hinge....but most of the top shooters....field, FITA and indoors shoot some sort of trigger. 

I know that FogHorn won the FITA championship this year with an index trigger, Cousins shoots a Just Cus, Tim G shoots a thumb trigger....Jesse shoots a 2 finger Stan but I have seen many more thumb triggers then hinges in the hands of the big dawgs.

I personally prefer to shoot a hinge but you don't need to shoot one to reach your potential. It can and will help to teach you to shoot a thumb trigger correctly or better. 

I may eventually go back to shooting a thumb trigger strictly after I get back into the full swing of things. But shooting once in a while like I do right now a hinge is better for me. 

If you aren't getting good results you want at long distance it's because you aren't used to it and are TRYING to get good results. You can't make yourself shoot a hinge good. You need to RELAX and concentrate on making a good shot. There is no difference from shooting 40yds then 50 yds. If you can do it with the thumb trigger you can do it with the hinge.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you for some very good info to chew on. :thumb: I really like this forum.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tjandy said:


> Thank you for some very good info to chew on. :thumb: I really like this forum.


That will be $45 :faint:....you just got Hornetized


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I really dislike the use of the term "back tension release" because all releases, whether they be solid ledge, hinge, single sear, or double sear, should be executed with back tension. Most of the best shooters do that. You can bet that Dave Cousins, for example, uses back tension to rotate the release into his thumb.

The main difference between hinge releases and double sear releases is the amount of travel. The double sear releases have minimum travel and therefore work better with a hard wall. Hinge releases have a lot more travel to execute, which is more difficult with a hard wall.

It is more difficult to execute good tension and a power shot with a hinge and a hard wall. Many shooters let up on the first finger or let their bow shoulder sink further in order to get the travel necessary to execute the shot.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That will be $45 :faint:....you just got Hornetized


Oh no, here we go.

PS, What's with the Gangster Avatar?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Oh no, here we go.
> 
> PS, What's with the Gangster Avatar?


what the heck are you talking about?:bs:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> what the heck are you talking about?:bs:


Sorry got one player confused with another.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That will be $45 :faint:....you just got Hornetized


$45 thats a scam. :nono:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*field releases*

I prefer a forefinger caliper / concho grip, for field.

If its windy at all you must have a release that you control, not one that controls you. 

You can expand through the shot with a forefinger or thumb, by just setting the digit firmly and let your form finish the shot.

Change is good for growth, so try all you can, but keep what you know works in your pouch, it can save a lot of frustration in the middle of a nice day of archery, having fun.

Shoot what you enjoy shooting, and soon you will, enjoy shooting well. ---doyle---


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Gillingham, Crowe and Dietmar shoot their release on command.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Bob_Looney said:


> Gillingham, Crowe and Dietmar shoot their release on command.


Another vote for the command. :shade:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah they might shoot them on command but the normall person could not do that most people have way to much target panic to do that and most of the time its not as accurate but there are some acceptions to this


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*You know*

That this is a great place to get advice from alot of good people. But the one thing that I know it that you have to feel comfortable with anything. Put it to you this way. Everyone wants the golf swing of Tiger, however no one is built the same. You have to mold yourself around you. Changing something because everyone says bt is the way to go is well crap. I don't shoot bt. If you want to shoot it do it because you want to not because someone tells you to.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Actually there is another method of learning BT that does not involve the more traditional hinge. The (R)Evolution+ series of releases will allow you to learn proper back tension without being able to cheat the release. It also has done wonders for me in improving the consistency in my form and shot sequence. If its not right you will know.:sad:

I started shooting BTwith a safety hinge the Solution 3.0. I just could cheat the release to easily.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes some shoot a hinge....but most of the top shooters....field, FITA and indoors shoot some sort of trigger.


Mike Leiter won a bunch of NFAA Outdoor Nationals shooting that 'ol hinge. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Mike Leiter won a bunch of NFAA Outdoor Nationals shooting that 'ol hinge. :tongue:


that is all they had back then.:embara:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Aw c'mon Hornet, Mikey's old but he's not that old ! Failsafes, Pridgen, TR, Franks, to name a few trigger releases were also available and in use way, way, way, way back then ! 

Nothing wrong with a good hinge or a trigger either way. Its how you execute the shot with the release of choice that matters. i.e. no matter how you trigger it you need to be able to hold on the spot and follow-thru without anticipating and jumping the release before it goes off. Whether you do this by command with a trigger or a hinge (and yes, you can command a hinge ), bt w/ no trigger, or bt w/ a trigger, all manners can work. Some means, i.e. command, probably just require more discipline to stay consistent year after year with, and hence the reason so many find bt (trigger or triggerless) works better for them. Just my opinion .

>>------>


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Aw c'mon Hornet, Mikey's old but he's not that old ! Failsafes, Pridgen, TR, Franks, to name a few trigger releases were also available and in use way, way, way, way back then !


Don't forget the good 'ol Wrist Rocket!

IMHO releases tend to fit the personality of the shooter. I tend to be laid back/analytical and the hinge works fine for me. Some days it goes off effortlessly ...other days the fight is on!  All in all, I like it. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CHPro said:


> Aw c'mon Hornet, Mikey's old but he's not that old ! Failsafes, Pridgen, TR, Franks, to name a few trigger releases were also available and in use way, way, way, way back then !
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good hinge or a trigger either way. Its how you execute the shot with the release of choice that matters. i.e. no matter how you trigger it you need to be able to hold on the spot and follow-thru without anticipating and jumping the release before it goes off. Whether you do this by command with a trigger or a hinge (and yes, you can command a hinge ), bt w/ no trigger, or bt w/ a trigger, all manners can work. Some means, i.e. command, probably just require more discipline to stay consistent year after year with, and hence the reason so many find bt (trigger or triggerless) works better for them. Just my opinion .
> 
> >>------>


You are right Mike isn't that old I just saw that black and white pic with he and Dean and well you know:wink:

and I know all about command shooting a hinge...well I used to


----------



## TeamDarton (Dec 5, 2007)

tjandy said:


> I have been told on more than one occasion that I need to go soley to Back Tension to reach my potential. Is this true??????? I have shot back tension and am currently using it again, I had gone away from it because I found I could not hit the broadside of a barn with it past 50 yards.


 Just a guess but maybe you should check your draw length. having the draw on your bow set exact is a huge part of how "back tension" works. If your draw is too long you will miss to the left...for a right hand shooter that is.:wink: good luck to ya


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TeamDarton said:


> Just a guess but maybe you should check your draw length. having the draw on your bow set exact is a huge part of how "back tension" works. If your draw is too long you will miss to the left...for a right hand shooter that is.:wink: good luck to ya


I find that to only be true if you are a "pusher"...I have a 27.5-27.75" draw. I can shoot my buddies bow at 29" with my hinge or thumb trigger without having left problems because I don't push. I also shot Nationals with my new bow not dialed in and it was atleast 1/2" long...I think I had maybe 3-5 arrows to the left of the X the entire weekend...and I was shooting an Evo.


----------



## TeamDarton (Dec 5, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I find that to only be true if you are a "pusher"...I have a 27.5-27.75" draw. I can shoot my buddies bow at 29" with my hinge or thumb trigger without having left problems because I don't push. I also shot Nationals with my new bow not dialed in and it was atleast 1/2" long...I think I had maybe 3-5 arrows to the left of the X the entire weekend...and I was shooting an Evo.


I never thought of that but you are correct, I do push and pull....maybe I should try not to do that:tongue: thanks


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

i use to just pull....then went to push/pull. once you start pushing it's kinda hard to stop:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dontpunchit said:


> i use to just pull....then went to push/pull. once you start pushing it's kinda hard to stop:wink:


Not once you realize that it can cause left/right or torque issues it isn't....well atleast it wasn't for me.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> That will be $45 :faint:....you just got Hornetized


More like Graham crackered........ :tongue:


----------

